

Congress Lops $35 Million Off NSA Computer Center Funding - rbc
http://www.nextgov.com/defense/2013/12/congress-lops-35-million-funding-nsa-supercomputer-center/75770/

======
salient
What happens to that facility if the Supreme Court/Congress bans mass
surveillance - which would imply they don't need it anymore (to host that many
servers)? I fear that if we let them continue to use it, they'll keep running
the mass surveillance in secret under new names and with new secret budgets.
That's why I think it should be closed down and sold off. Make it _physically_
hard for them to perform mass surveillance even in secret.

